# HELP!!! Please 67 tail light wiring



## 67wayz (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi guys im new to this kind of stuff ive never been apart of any forum sites. Anyways I was wondering if anyone whos familiar with wiring could help me out. i have a 67 gto/lemans that i bought years ago and unfortuantly the previous owner did a number on the wiring. I am trying to hook up the tail lights and cant seem to figure out witch wires go to witch bulbs. could someone maybe send me a pick of how urs look or some hints... thanks :confused


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Welcome 67wayz. I moved your thread to the proper location so you'll get better and more responses......


----------



## 67wayz (Mar 31, 2011)

thank you so much i was just looking around the site and realized that i may have posted it in the wrong place. could you tell me where it was that you moved it im new to this site.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

He moved it to the *"1964-1974 Tempest, LeMans & GTO Technical Discussions" *section.

1964-1974 Tempest, LeMans & GTO Technical Discussions - Pontiac GTO Forum


Do you have a test light to see which wires are doing what?


----------



## 67wayz (Mar 31, 2011)

*re:tail light help*

no i dont. the wiring has been a pain this entire time. Ive restored just about everything except for the wiring. i bought a whole new wiring harness but decided to keep the original. the problem is is that they cut the conectors off from the tail lights and now i cant figure out how to wire them back up. thats why i was hoping to maybe see a pic of how its supposed to look but i had no luck finding any on google or any other seach engine.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try Classic Car Wiring . Com : Home of the original color laminated car wiring diagram or call them 917 861 9131. They will sell you a beautiful COLOR laminated wiring diagram for your 67...about $20....I have one, money well spent! Eric:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Meanwhile.....the tail light = the brown wire......the LEFT stop/directional light= the yellow wire........the RIGHT stop/directional light = the green wire. The light green wire is for the reverse lights.....


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

much better if you use a new tail lamp harness, which plugs into ribbon harness at the back of the seat. otherwise, you will always have poor connections, either crimped or soldered which will not hold up long term. also having new sockets is a big plus.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree plug and play....


----------



## 67wayz (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys for the help. We pretty much have it done I just can't get the turn signals to work. They blink when I have the emergency lights but when I turn them off and try to signal I get nothing... I did have to buy new sockets because the originals were cut off...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

67 GTO has 2 flasher units, 1 is in the fuse panel...the other is under the lip of the dash, just to the left of the steering column.....check the flashers first. Are the front signals working? If all this fails you MIGHT have an issue in the steering column.......BUY THE DIAGRAM I SUGGESTED....you will need it sooner or later!:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i printed the scans in the sticky thread. much cheaper.


----------

